# A rap song from a badass girl?



## Chaoszero (Jul 18, 2009)

I need a theme song for my newly bada** character. Preferably rap performed by a female.

My Eberron group is restarting our game and we're now in the Paragon Tier. My character started as a little half elf wizard girl who was kind of like a cute librarian who didn't like combat.

Well, during the adventure she was tortured twice and saw a lot of horrors of war and now she isn't going to take it anymore; she has multi-classed into Ranger and trained in armor and she is ready to kick butt.

I'm looking for a theme song to showcase her new attitude of butt-kicking. Our group has a sort of hip-hop theme going and I want to keep that, but I primarily listen to rock and do not have a reliable knowledge of rap artists. I want the song to represent her new "let's fight" mentality, but not to the point where it seems shes just murdering random people. Its a righteous battle thing.

Can someone suggest a song for me? (And since she's an archer, a song featuring shooting people would be awesome).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, without knowing more, I can only suggest a few more prominent solo artists to check out.  One of the problems is that many female rappers started off as part of groups, guesting on other people's tracks, lyrically focus primarily on sex & relationships, and so forth.  IOW, its sometimes hard to find something where the ladies carry the weight of aggression.

Without further ado:

1) Lady of Rage.  A hit & miss early gangsta rapper.

2) Rah Digga. A newer gangsta rapper.

3) Queen Latifah.  The trailblazer, her stuff is predominantly about respect and equality, but it almost universally has weight.

4) MC Lyte (esp. earlier stuff), like the Queen, an early pioneer, but with a rougher edge.

5) Missy Elliott.  Her stuff is all over the place, some is hard, some is smooth.

6) Salt n Pepa- this duo has a variety of stuff.

7) TLC- like Salt n Pepa, this trio has a wide variety of songs.

8) Eve- hangs out with DMX, the Ruff Ryders, Missy Elliott and the like- some of her stuff is pretty hard.


----------

